# gi and iso files



## sirspread (Jan 14, 2005)

i have a programme called sonic to burn/copy dvds but the strange thing is that when i copy a disc it only lets me save it in iso or gi form
are there any free programmes to help me with these files
i have tried isobuster but it says i need to order a reg key to carry on
any help would be appreciated


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

There are many free ISO burners, here's one but I don't endorse it, I just found it with the goog.

http://www.ntfs.com/iso-burning.htm


----------



## sirspread (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks for the reply
my question wasnt very well constructed i should have asked....is there a free programme to convert iso files into avi format


----------



## sirspread (Jan 14, 2005)

is there a free programe out there where i can convert either ios or gi files into avi


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

An .iso is a CD Image that needs to be burned or mounted.


----------

